# Please read before starting a new thread in this forum!



## Pyan (Nov 29, 2011)

*Before *starting a new thread here, please check:


that *the person has links with the SF/F/horror genre.*

*that the death of the person concerned has been verified.* Don't post rumours, unverified "facts" or hear-say.

that *no-one else has already started a thread* about the person concerned.

Threads that don't conform with these points *will be removed*.

Thank you.


----------

